# Low light tank pics? Low light tank area?



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Was wondering if there was a place or thread that just shows pics of peoples low light tanks or is there an area that's just for low light tanks?

I thought the low tech was the area I might find this but even that is high light stuff.

Just wondering as my tank is just a low light tank and i'm looking for inspiration for decorating and plants and fish and such and was hoping theire might be a good thread or area that has all that.

Would this be a good thread to maybe start? "Pics of your low light tanks"

Thanks

Cindy


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/99729-low-tech-tank-show-tell-low.html
Some of these do have higher lighting, but there are also some very low lit tank as well. I like the idea of having a low light thread, compared to a "low-tech"...


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yah I love that thread. Was up till 2am the other night going through that and still didn't finish looking at all the pics. Took a good long time to get through that and so many beautiful tank pics but most all it seems don't have low lighting really.

And i've been though the low light plant list and I love that thread too.

Thanks


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Low Light Tanks*

Hello CKJ.. 

I love that idea! I don't think it would hurt to post a pic of one of my low light, low tech tanks. This one is an old time 55 G I picked up quite a while ago. Don't think they even make 55 Gs with the dimensions of this one any more. Anyway, I have one 6500 K, 40 watt, T12 bulb and quite a number of plants in it. I use this tank to experiment with plants and liquid ferts to see what happens if anything.

B


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you BBradbury for showing me a pic of your low light tank! Hopefully others will too!

My poor tank needs some tlc for sure! It's been without fish for some time. I kept the filter and everything going. And a friend just gave me all his fish. 

2 rainbows
1 golden gourami
2 buenos aries tetras
1 bloodfin tetra
1 unknown tetra?
1 common pleco
1 otto
1 albono cory
1 other kind of cory
1 unknown loach

My tank is over run with java moss and there are some java ferns, anubias and anubias petite in there too. Used to have some penny wort that did pretty good for awhile too but haven't had much luck with swords and anything else.

I'm a single mom so money is tight and plus I like having less maintenance and don't want to get complicated. And our decor has been a miss match mess for a long time so we have a pirate ship, shell, greek urn thing, roman columns, a skull and a couple 6 inch long pieces of mopani wood. And it's all covered in JAVA MOSS!

Since this pic was taken I have pulled out a little bit of java moss, the tall piece and the shell my friend gave me cause he thought the loach was in there.

I'm really liking the natural looks but unfortunately will have to live with the blue gravel. lol

So I really need inspiration guys!

Here's my latest photos lets see yours!!!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> I'm really liking the natural looks but unfortunately will have to live with the blue gravel. lol


Why? You can get river sand real cheap at landscaping area for about $3. 

Here is a low light moss tank by MrAl


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Being a divorced mom, I haven't been able to afford much in awhile. Not sure I want sand. Have to think about it more.

Wen't through about 100 pages last night in that tanks area.

Are there not alot of people who do low light tanks?


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello CKJ..
> 
> I love that idea! I don't think it would hurt to post a pic of one of my low light, low tech tanks. This one is an old time 55 G I picked up quite a while ago. Don't think they even make 55 Gs with the dimensions of this one any more. Anyway, I have one 6500 K, 40 watt, T12 bulb and quite a number of plants in it. I use this tank to experiment with plants and liquid ferts to see what happens if anything.
> 
> B


Those plants look grea!! Do you dose any ferts?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I thought low tech meant low lights and no Co2 injected. 
Found here tanks with low light and no Co2 injected.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Not sure I want sand. Have to think about it more.


Then there is leveling sand, or something like that. It's back with the pavers at Home Depot. Size of it is like fluorite.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilde Thank you so much for finding that! I'm bookmarking it as it's a very long thread! Really appreciate that!!!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

CKJ, here's a tip when browsing threads with a gabillion pages:

Incase you didn't know... click on the "UserCP" link at the top of the forum, choose "Edit Options" from the left menu, scroll down to "Thread Display Options," and pick "Show Posts 40 per page."

It helped me alot. Going through +100 pages with 10 posts per page is a pain...


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Would definitely be interesting to see some more low light tanks. Many of the set ups shown on this sub-section are so much more... well "high tech", than mine. Not that I wouldnt be upgrading if I had the money to play with!

Heres a bit about my tank if anyones interested









100 litre 3' tank

Ferts- waterlife tropiflora plant food 5ml a week + some root tabs
light- 20wat t5 plant tube

Inhabitants - Bob, Eve and Alice and about 10 large fry (all paradise fish)


----------



## amsreorb (Aug 4, 2011)

Plants in pots eh? I think I love that idea. I have an empty tank right now that I wanted to do plants in but the substrate is just pool filter sand. What are those plants in the pots and what soil did you put in the pots?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Low light nano.. live plants, no ferts.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

tulip55555 said:


> Those plants look grea!! Do you dose any ferts?


Good morning tulip...

Thanks for your interest. I like to post a couple of pics of my tanks every once in a while. Didn't really think anyone was interested other than me.

I prefer liquid ferts. They're easy to use and not as expensive as many people think. I alternate different ferts. Plants, like people and like fish, thrive with a variety of foods.

Anyway, I use Yamato Green, Luguna Plant Grow, Nutrafin Plant Gro, and "Earth Juice", a liquid I can get at my local hydroponics store pretty cheaply. This company sells several different kinds. I like to use "Grow" and one called "Micro".

Thanks again for your post. I appreciate your time. Please let me know if you have any questions. I'm never too busy to chat about low tech, planted tanks.

B


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Pinoboy! Good tip! 

And thanks everyone for the low light tank pics! They are awsome. Keep them coming


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

PinoyBoy, thanks for the tip - I used it too!


----------



## tulip55555 (May 14, 2011)

+1 more on the tip PinoyBoy. Thanks


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Love those tanks! Such neat ideas! Can't wait to see more pics!!! I finally updated my tank journal. That's been a long while.


----------



## silva_unt (Apr 27, 2011)

ony said:


> Heres a bit about my tank if anyones interested
> 
> View attachment 33351
> 
> ...


LOVE this tank!! I'm upgrading my 10g to a 30g breeder (3' i think) Is that what you have? Either way, very inspirational!


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

55 gallon 2 32 coralife bulbs aquatop 500uv canister filter no ferts just add api leafzone once a week


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That's some pretty driftwood you've got in there!


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks got it from pc1 off their ebay account


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is mine. i want to see others' tanks too and share some your experiences/ideas.


Here is my thread


----------



## baldy1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

like your tank maddiscus Pretty Awesome Good Job


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I like your tank too Mad Discus! And those discus you have are beautiful!


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

it took me awhile to raise them from jr to adult and switch to planted tank. 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

MadDiscus love your tank. Nice and simple. Just wish the wood wasn't in the middle of the tank. What are your plants?


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Hilde, can you give me better pic if i move it to the right side. where do i put it and how to decorate it? It was on the right side before and because it's big touching sides of the tank, discus did not bother to go around those branches. They were very much stay right in the middle. That's why i moved there close to middle as you can see they actually swim back and forth, side to side. I really enjoy and relax watching them swim around the tank instead staying in place. Just want to let you, that piece goes to the right side of the tank is removable. I did not want to leave it out in the backyard to get dry up, so i put it there. I am thinking to put laying on the ground. What do you think????


Ps: i am not sure it's good to discus here or better to discus on my thread. The link is right above the pictures.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/144839-180g-low-light-planted-tank.html


Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

My tanks are low light, see my sig for threads with pictures.


----------



## Bad-Daddio (Apr 11, 2009)

ony said:


> Would definitely be interesting to see some more low light tanks. Many of the set ups shown on this sub-section are so much more... well "high tech", than mine. Not that I wouldnt be upgrading if I had the money to play with!
> 
> Heres a bit about my tank if anyones interested
> 
> ...


ony - that's a great looking low light tank!

care to spell out a plant list?


----------

